# Maximum days limit on Worldmark reservations



## VacationForever (Jul 13, 2022)

We are contemplating making Worldmark reservations at one resort for a continuous stay of 2 to 3 months during summer.  Is there a limit as to how many days that we allowed to make on one reservation, assuming we have enough points?  Thanks.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 13, 2022)

Per Section C.8(6) of the WorldMark, The Club Guidelines, on page 361 of the directory, reservations may not exceed thirty (30) consecutive nights.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 13, 2022)

Eric B said:


> Per Section C.8(6) of the WorldMark, The Club Guidelines, on page 361 of the directory, reservations may not exceed thirty (30) consecutive nights.


Thank you!  I found the section.  It does not mention consecutive reservations, so maybe I can make 2 reservations, making it 60 days.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 13, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> Thank you!  I found the section.  It does not mention consecutive reservations, so maybe I can make 2 reservations, making it 60 days.



I would assume so, as you can hold multiple reservations for even Bonus Time reservations.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 13, 2022)

There's a different portion that addresses grouped reservations having a 14 day maximum, but allowing for separate consecutive reservations.  I don't think it would apply and I don't think there would be anything preventing you from making two separate ones.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 13, 2022)

Thank you all, I just pulled the trigger.  We are on our way to becoming Worldmark owners again.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 13, 2022)

Just paid transfer fee / deposit on a 35K contract.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jul 13, 2022)

Can you make 13 month reservations that are over a week (but 14 days or less) exactly 13 months out from the 1st day?

Example: Making a reservervation for 8/13/2023-8/23/2023 today, or would have I have to wait until 7 days before my last day?


----------



## CO skier (Jul 13, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Can you make 13 month reservations that are over a week (but 14 days or less) exactly 13 months out from the 1st day?
> 
> Example: Making a reservervation for 8/13/2023-8/23/2023 today, or would have I have to wait until 7 days before my last day?


At 13 months, there is a _minimum_ 7 days required in Red Season only.  The 30-day maximum applies to all credit reservations, so in the completely screwed-up new website experience, the available dates beyond 13 months do not display until the first date at 13 months is selected, then the next 30 dates open for selection.  In Red Season, select dates 7-30 days beyond for a valid, bookable reservation.

In your example, an owner could select 8/13/2023 as the "Check-in date and out to 9/12/2023 as the checkout date.

But do not think about jumping the gun on a reservation you might want.  When booked at 10-13 months, the first date must be preserved in any modifications.  Example:  You could not book a unit for December 8 - January 7 of the following year, then drop the first 3 weeks of the reservation later.


----------



## CO skier (Jul 13, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> I would assume so, as you can hold multiple reservations for even Bonus Time reservations.


Bonus Time reservations are limited to one at a time; whereas, multiple, consecutive or non-consecutive credit reservations may be held at one time.

*"11. Number of Bonus Time Reservations. An Owner may use as many Bonus Time reservations as possible within the following limitations. An Owner may have only one Bonus Time reservation until the reservation has been completed."*


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 14, 2022)

strictly BT yes only 1, but IS and MM you can hold more than 1.  I do not know what the exact number is.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 14, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> strictly BT yes only 1, but IS and MM you can hold more than 1.  I do not know what the exact number is.


What is "IS" reservation?


----------



## Eric B (Jul 14, 2022)

Inventory Specials.









						Save on last-minute travel with Inventory Specials.
					

Take advantage of great credit discounts at select WorldMark by Wyndham resorts.




					worldmark.wyndhamdestinations.com


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 14, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> strictly BT yes only 1, but IS and MM you can hold more than 1.  I do not know what the exact number is.



MM is 6. No limit on IS. Fax is 3.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 14, 2022)

Another question, if I book a 30-day stay, do I have to pay for 5 housekeeping, tokens/cash, presumably 1 housekeeping token for every 7 nights or is it per reservation?  If per reservation, does it mean that I don't get housekeeping throughout the stay?  Do I then pay for housekeeping in cash if I want someone to come clean the room during the stay?  

Thanks!


----------



## Eric B (Jul 14, 2022)

See C.17-19 on page 363.  1 HK per continuous Vacation Credit stay at one resort; the housekeeping happens at the end of the stay (to make the unit ready for the next guest).  Additional housekeeping is optional and costs the fees given in the table.









						Demo
					






					cbadb35588.site.internapcdn.net


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 14, 2022)

Eric B said:


> See C.17-19 on page 363.  1 HK per continuous Vacation Credit stay at one resort; the housekeeping happens at the end of the stay (to make the unit ready for the next guest).  Additional housekeeping is optional and costs the fees given in the table.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must have the handbook memorized!  Thank you so much, again!


----------



## Eric B (Jul 14, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> You must have the handbook memorized!  Thank you so much, again!



Not memorized - just bookmarked with a familiarity with where the guidelines are.  I've got too many weeks in too many different systems to memorize them all....


----------

